# Hitachi M12VC Collet



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello All,
I have a Hitachi M12VC Router, but would like to use some of my 3/8 bits, it comes with an 1/4" and 1/2" collets, looking to buy either some adapters or new collets to fit 3/8 and possibly other sizes. 2 questions:?

1. Can anyone tell me what ER this is, ie: ER16, ER 20 etc
2. Has anyone tried bushing adapters or reducers?

Thanks

Will


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My M12V came with a reducer for 1/4" and I've used it lots with no problems ever. I've bought other sizes recently but haven't had a chance to use them yet. 3/8" is one of them.


----------

